# Tropical storn



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The latest I get is that the storm will hit landfall somewhere between La and the middle Texas coast with Galveston being in the center. Winds will began Monday evening and reach maybe 60 MPH at landfall predicted to be 7 AM Tuesday am with tides 2 to 4 feet. Secure your stuff and be prepared.

Charlie


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

*Here's What I'm Getting*



CHARLIE said:


> The latest I get is that the storm will hit landfall somewhere between La and the middle Texas coast with Galveston being in the center. Winds will began Monday evening and reach maybe 60 MPH at landfall predicted to be 7 AM Tuesday am with tides 2 to 4 feet. Secure your stuff and be prepared.
> 
> Charlie


We think that the disturbance will gradually begin to increase in forward speed over the next 24 hours, moving to the west at 10 mph by tomorrow. Our forecast track brings the system inland along the upper Texas coast, near Galveston, by late morning on Tuesday.

We estimate that the potential for the disturbance to become a tropical storm before moving inland has increased to 80 percent. If the system moves slower than expected, it will have additional time to strengthen. We think it will become a tropical depression within the next 12 hours, perhaps this afternoon. By tomorrow afternoon, it's likely that the system will be a tropical storm moving to the west just south of the Louisiana coast. By landfall, winds are expected to be in the 50-65 mph range with higher gusts.

If it develops as forecast, the primary threat will be strong thunderstorms, gusty winds, heavy rainfall, and rough seas along the southeastern coast of Louisiana and the offshore lease areas this evening and tonight. These conditions will spread westward along the Louisiana coast on Monday. Tropical storm conditions may spread across the lease areas over the northwestern Gulf of Mexico by Monday afternoon and Monday night before spreading inland along the upper Texas coast late Monday night and Tuesday.


----------



## Jampilot (Jun 28, 2008)

Wonderful! That is just what we need. NOT!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

All you folks get prepared up there


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Must be our turn, huh JD?


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

we don't need any tropical storns!.......haha


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

whereever it goes I hope it is not like Dolly..either in the intensity (not that Dolly was so intense) or so slow moving.


----------



## Gulf Coast Grinder (May 21, 2004)

Just wondering when one would begin putting up plywood? I'd prefer to wait until tomorrow evening when we have a bit more certainty, but if it's gusty then it might be somewhat more difficult. I haven't seen anyone in my neighborhood putting up anything yet. I'm in League City.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Still iffy fer now, but I would wait and save some manual labor. If you will be unavailable for a few days, go ahead and do it, it can't hurt.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Bring it on, my yard needs a good dose of rain!!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Eduardo is official. It looks like it's intensifying quickly.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

portalto said:


> Eduardo is official. It looks like it's intensifying quickly.


 It is! I just spoke with one of my neghbers. He is on the state Emergency management Team. They are saying at least a Cat 1 making landfall on Galveston Island Early A.M. Tuesday Morning. As he feeds me information I will Post-Up. So in other words get your fuel and Plywood NOW.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Looks like it is Aimed at Kenny and myself!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Bull Fish said:


> It is! I just spoke with one of my neghbers. He is on the state Emergency management Team. They are saying at least a Cat 1 making landfall on Galveston Island Early A.M. Tuesday Morning. As he feeds me information I will Post-Up. So in other words get your fuel and Plywood NOW.


Thanx for the updates Bull (green 2 ya)
we'll stay tuned!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

*Tropical Storm Edouard Advisory 1*

Issued: Sunday, August 3rd 2008 5:06pm CDT
*Current Status*

At 4pm CDT, Tropical Disturbance 35 has been upgraded to Tropical Storm Edouard. The storm is located about 415 miles seast of Galveston, TX near 28.2N/88.1W. Movement is to the west at about 7 mph. Maximum sustained winds are 45 mph.

*Changes from Previous Forecast*

This is the first advisory on this storm.

*Our Forecast*

There is good model consensus on a westerly track for the next 12 hours followed by a gradual turn to the west-northwest with landfall near Galveston, TX late Tuesday morning. This is in agreement with our previous forecasts for the disturbance, so we have no reason to disagree on the track. Confidence in this forecast track is average.

As for intensity, we think it's likely that the system wil become at least a strong tropical storm at landfall. Model guidance has tended stronger at landfall over the last 12 hours, taking the storm to near hurricane strength at landfall. Some model guidance now takes the system to a hurricane with 75-85 mph winds at landfall. Our forecast is for the storm to make landfall at very near hurricane strength, with sustained winds near 70 mph. Confidence in this intensity forecast is a little below average.

A storm of this intensity striking the upper Texas coast could produce a storm surge in the 5-8 foot range near and about 30-50 miles up the coast of the point of landfall late Tuesday morning. Rainfall amounts of 6-12 inches can be expected along the track of the storm across southeast and south-central Texas on Tuesday and Wednesday.0

http://clients.impactweather.com/imgview.php?i=0&m=1&mode=tw&type=prob&stormid=574&advisid=1318


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

If you didn't see this earlier there are some good images of the storm here.

http://northportfire.com/hurr/


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My take from all the info if it stays south and does not make landfall early it may become a hurricane. If it follows the predicted track it will not quite make hurricane force. Rite now its a wait and see.Everyone should be prepared. 

Charlie


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

we need some rain but not a cane. doesn't look that impressive on sat. loops. we will know more early monday morning.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

keep us posted


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

*Tropical Storm Edouard - Intermediate Advisory 1a* 
_Issued: 06:57 PM CDT Sunday August 03, 2008_At 7pm CDT, Tropical Storm Edouard is near 28.1N/88.2W, or about 90 miles southeast of the mouth of the Mississippi River and 410 miles east of Galveston, TX. Maximum sustained winds are now 50 mph with gusts to 65-70 mph. Movement is to the west at 3-5 mph.

Satellite and reconnaissance data indicate that Edouard continues to become better organized this evening. It is looking more likely that Edouard will move ashore as a hurricane along the upper Texas coast on Tuesday morning sometime between sunrise and noon. Our next forecast will take Edouard to hurricane strength at landfall.

We do not anticipate making any changes to the forecast track on the next advisory.

Our next advisory will be issued by 11PM CDT this evening.

Meteorologist: Chris Hebert



_*© 2008 ImpactWeather, Inc. / All rights reserved.
[email protected]*_​


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

That was really cool Charlie how you warned everyone at Tiki. To be honest, we had no clue there was even a storm out there untill we got that phone call.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i sure hope it wakes the dadgum fish up in chocolate!!!


----------



## McNasty55 (May 5, 2007)

I predict it is comming to Sabine Pass. Lately we seem to be drawing the storms with spanish names that are initially headed towards Galvetson. Rita, Humberto,.... now Edouard.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Alright, who did it? Who waxed their car when I specifically said only to wash your vehicles, not to wax them. Come on, spill the beans!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Great......just enough to screw up tarpon fishing during the week I was really gonna get after 'em.


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

*Latest I Have*

*Tropical Storm Edouard - Intermediate Advisory 1a*

Issued: Sunday, August 3rd 2008 6:57pm CDT
At 7pm CDT, Tropical Storm Edouard is near 28.1N/88.2W, or about 90 miles southeast of the mouth of the Mississippi River and 410 miles east of Galveston, TX. Maximum sustained winds are now 50 mph with gusts to 65-70 mph. Movement is to the west at 3-5 mph.

Satellite and reconnaissance data indicate that Edouard continues to become better organized this evening. It is looking more likely that Edouard will move ashore as a hurricane along the upper Texas coast on Tuesday morning sometime between sunrise and noon. Our next forecast will take Edouard to hurricane strength at landfall.

We do not anticipate making any changes to the forecast track on the next advisory.

Our next advisory will be issued by 11PM CDT this evening.

Meteorologist: Chris Hebert

http://clients.impactweather.com/imgview.php?i=0&m=1&mode=tw&type=prob&stormid=574&advisid=1318


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahhh, the guilty...HA!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*I hope your wrong Rita caused close to 200k to my house and contents!!*


McNasty55 said:


> I predict it is comming to Sabine Pass. Lately we seem to be drawing the storms with spanish names that are initially headed towards Galvetson. Rita, Humberto,.... now Edouard.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Guys, Impact Weather is copyrighted. Not wise to put it on this site. There is plenty of non-copyrighted info out there.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TooShallow said:


> Guys, Impact Weather is copyrighted. Not wise to put it on this site. There is plenty of non-copyrighted info out there.


also, please don't post anything from a members area because it creates a pop window on 2cool that looks like a virus. Thanks in advance for your cooperation, because it sure beats having to edit posts.


----------



## Clifford Taft (Aug 8, 2005)

*Port O'Connor weather?*

Have had a trip to PO scheduled for 3 months. Any guesses about what the weather will be for the days of M-Thur, this coming week.. Even if it goes in around Galveston.
C.T. 
ps I know it probably will be a guess but it's better than I can make from here in Grapevine


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm all for the rain. And that is it!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Channel 13 thinks the center is going to go right across my front yard.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Monty you have in other links here. http://2coolfishing.com/weather.shtm

If you guys scrol down the bottom there is the National Hurrican Ceter site. It has plenty of satalites , Radars and othe information. Pretty cool site . Mrs. Melon zooms in on it all the time. Pretty interesting stuff.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

This one formed in the same area Alicia did.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> This one formed in the same area Alicia did.


and she was a cat 3 when she landed...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

My wife was saying the same thing Mr.Breeze. The way I look at it when trying to predict Mother Mature there is always a uncertain. The way I like to look at if it happens it happens. Then we can just pick up the pieces and go on. Acourse I always leave into the Almighty's hands. Glod Bless!

One more thing....Me and Grand Baby really like this one.....





You should see her try and whistle.lmao She is trying to slobber it! lol


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> This one formed in the same area Alicia did.


But Alicia also dropped way down in the Gulf and came back up. This one appears to be hugging the coast, which will keep the winds down to what I hope will only be strong TS winds.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Looks like Channel 13 thinks the center is going to go right across my front yard.


You heading North or you gonna ride it out?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> You heading North or you gonna ride it out?


If it just stays a Cat 1 or lower I will ride it out. Anything bigger and I am out of here.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I am wondering about the 2 to 4 ft tides. With a strong storm like this and possibly a hurricane later I would look for higher tides on the east side of the storm. I am no forecaster but I myself am preparing for higher tides..

Charlie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I expect power outages will be the biggest problem with this storm unless it spins out some tornados. Watch the dirty side of the storm for worse impacts. It it hits San Louis Pass moving NW - the dirty side and highest tides would be over West end of Galveston Island. This will be a small storm - so look for damages to be concentrated 3 miles West of the eye and 10 miles East of the eye.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm not too worried about the tides. This house has been here since 1952 and never had water under it. Frances didn't get water under it and those were some high tides.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone have any idea about how these tides are going to affect the Seabrook area? I live about a mile from the bay straight as a crow flies..this is my second summer here last summer was uneventful so I am not real sure what to expect...any information would be great...thanks in advance...


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*WASH*

I admit it,its all my fault! I washed,waxed and detailed the inside of my truck Satuday.I dont think my truck has ever looked this good! Like said before we needed rain but no cane.Im am deeply sorry and for that I apoligize,but man my truck looks good!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I like the "meteorologist" on the weather channel this morning who was standing in front of a map that had the projected landfall target highlighted from Louisiana down to POC, and actually said _"..it's projected to hit landfall from POC *west* to Louisiana..."._

Genius.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's a map of the projected path.

Hey Kenny, better turn that fan on high!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You can all blame me. I moved the boat from POC to Eagle Point this summer.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Lets just hope it fizzles out.. Please fizzle out dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I'm not too worried about the tides. This house has been here since 1952 and never had water under it. Frances didn't get water under it and those were some high tides.


I live on a canal in Sea Isle and Tropical Storm Frances put over two feet of water under my house. I figure this one will put one to two feet of water in the storeroom. I'm gonna have to tie down a bunch of stuff this evening.

Tom


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bobby, Carla didn't put water under your house? Just curious.

TH


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Same here Tom, Claudette put a foot of water in my downstairs. This storm is certaintly not good for us canal folks. Looks like its going to go right through Galveston's poop chute! Going down this afternoon and try to put my downstairs washer/dryer and furniture on cinder blocks. My first floor is grandfathered so I have full living quarters down there.







Oh well, just gotta get it done I guess. Hollar if you need any help on your end and I will try to swing by this evening. Thomas, Kenny, Charlie, that goes for you guys as well. I'll have my cell on later this afternoon.









Keeping fingers crossed this afternoon!
(281) 433-9906
Aaron



Galveston Yankee said:


> I live on a canal in Sea Isle and Tropical Storm Frances put over two feet of water under my house. I figure this one will put one to two feet of water in the storeroom. I'm gonna have to tie down a bunch of stuff this evening.
> 
> Tom


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Bobby, Carla didn't put water under your house? Just curious.


i was only 5 when carla hit, but we had 2-3' of water in our house in texas city. that was before the levee was built.

my mom, my brothers and i all went to brenham for carla, but my dad stayed. i'll never forget coming back home and seeing all of our furniture piled out in the yard and dad was in the house shoveling mud, dead rats, snakes, and you name it out of our house. even 47 years later i can still vividly remember the look on his face when we first pulled in - the look of disgusted, downtrodden, but not quite beaten man. i was only 5, but i could feel dad's pain.

it was the first new house my parents had ever owned, and we had only moved into it a month before carla hit.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If any of you folks down on the island need a hand this evening shoot me a PM and I will be more than happy to come assist you with whatever you need.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

looks like every update of the models has it tracking a little further down the coast. I got stuck in Allison in Houston. we were bring a train into town. we could have left it at Rosenburg and took Amtrak back to SA, but Nooo, the company had us keep going east. all we heard about was alot of rain on the train radio. we ended up leaving the train just east of Mo City and took the engines up to Memorial Park and north and east of downtown. I got a first-hand look at all the flooding. hope yall dodge this one.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Bobby, Carla didn't put water under your house? Just curious.
> 
> TH


No it has never had water get under the house. Now I only know for sure about the last 10 years but the people I bought it from have told me several times that it has never had water under it.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Our house only has had water under it during Alicia, regardless when i get home today i will be stowing all the outside stuff, closing up the shutters and securing anything else i think needs to be secure.

Good luck to all

Thomas


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is what we are looking at for the Marine industry:
-quote-
Friends,​ As of this morning looks like a landfall of a minimal hurricane or strong tropical storm early AM hours on Tuesday just west of Galveston. Sector Houston will go to Zulu at 2000 hours this evening. Cargo Ops will cease at 2200 hours. We will need the Galveston Railroad Bridge, Leland Bowman Locks, Calcasieu Locks, Brazos Floodgates, and Colorado Locks to remain operating as long as weather permits to allow tows to continue moving toward safe harbor areas. We expect Zulu to also be set from Leland Bowman to the Sector Houston border near Lake Charles sometime this evening. 
 The Port of Houston is accepting berthng applications for tows at the City Docks, but they are filling up fast. Please go to the Port of Houston website at "Maritime Operations" for the application. Fax to 713-670-2697. 
 We will reconvene the PCT again at 1700 hours. Look for more information after that time. 
Raymond Butler​Gulf Intracoastal Canal Association​2010 Butler Drive​Friendswood, Tx 77546​281-996-6915 Office​713-882-9750 Cell​281-992-4383 Fax​www.gicaonline.com​-end quote-​


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Still doesn't look all that impressive on the water vapor loop on the NHC site. Hoping it fizzles out for you guys.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My latest shows San Luis pass about 10 AM tomorrow with tropical force winds at Tiki about 6AM Tuesday. Tides still showing 3 to 4 feet and I wonder about that one. Yall be safe and get prepared.

Charlie


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool image here


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I don't believe in tropical cyclones.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Tying stuff down and filling up the gas cans for the generator. Pulled the boat out of the water this morning. Gonna go to work and borrow all the 5 gal Ozarka bottles for the nite. Staying put on the island.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jampilot said:


> Wonderful! That is just what we need. NOT!


We need the rain over here, I hope it packs enough to make it to Austin and the Hill country!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> My latest shows San Luis pass about 10 AM tomorrow with tropical force winds at Tiki about 6AM Tuesday. Tides still showing 3 to 4 feet and I wonder about that one. Yall be safe and get prepared.
> 
> Charlie


Went down to Tiki last night to button up the bay house and pull the jet skis out of the water. Was quieter than I expected....noone else was at the ramp early this morning.

I hope the tides will only be 3-4 feet high.....I think we're in pretty good shape up to 6-7 ft high at our place.....but it's the first season that my family has owned the house so a little afraid of the unknown......


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I can say this, it seems that Tiki folks are on the ball, removing boats and getting prepared as best I can tell, Im impressed. Lets hope the storm just drops an little rain, not too much wind and very little tide . 

GETERDONE!!!

Charlie


----------



## Jakjr65 (Jun 16, 2007)

I live in pearland of HWY 35. should I be concerned? also, as a new pool owner , should I drain any water out of my pool .It sits about 5 feet from ym back door. {inground} 
best of luck to all of you out there.especially near the coast. I'll be praying for ya'll


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Jakjr65 said:


> I live in pearland of HWY 35. should I be concerned? also, as a new pool owner , should I drain any water out of my pool .It sits about 5 feet from ym back door. {inground}
> best of luck to all of you out there.especially near the coast. I'll be praying for ya'll


Can't help you on the pool but yes, be concerned/prepared even in Pearland.

I could be wrong but i've heard it said on the news before that it takes like 100 miles or more before they start weakening some.
I'm about 30 miles inland your what about 50-60 maybe? We'll both probably get about the same effects.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Water level in an in-ground pool may need to be lowered so rain does not fill it up and spill it out. Most new pools would not require this as a overflow drain is built in. Only those in areas <5-ft below sea-level on the coast or those in areas that have flooded in the past from heavy rains are at moderate risk. Real dangerous impacts from a storm like this are tornados and excessive rain with bayous pre-loaded with storm surge. If you are near a bayou, creek or river within 500 year storm plain you have some risk.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone know what the frequency is of the updates on the storm? So far Ive seen 7 am and 10 am... I assume another at 1pm, 4 pm, 7 pm and 10 pm???


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Every 3 hours.. The latest advisory just came out... Next will be at 4 pm


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I can say this, it seems that Tiki folks are on the ball, removing boats and getting prepared as best I can tell, Im impressed. Lets hope the storm just drops an little rain, not too much wind and very little tide .
> 
> GETERDONE!!!
> 
> Charlie


Yes, sir....my apologies if my post came across as Tiki residents not taking precaution...not intended that way. I was just mentally prepared for a stacked up boat ramp this morning....Be safe down there.....we'll be back down after the storm for a hopefully minimal clean-up....


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

uh-oh....


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Husband and I were debating about picking up the boat in POC. Looks like it will stay to the north of POC. I hope they are right.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

We are boarding up our business in Seabrook right now, we have 14' glass across the storefront so we can't take a chance. Debating whether or not to head to Crystal Beach and get my boat and fishing gear out of our storage building at Stingaree Rd. Might have to go down tonight and get it.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't want that storn to break my little sailboat. I'm headed to League City in the next hour to pull it home to Conroe.

For once, I'm glad I have a little boat and not a big one.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

One of our barge rigs in Bay DeChene, La (just SW from Port Sulphur) reported the following as peak of storm passed this morning 4.5-ft above normal tide with 35 knot sustained wind and 45 Kt gusts.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

FlakMan said:


> Water level in an in-ground pool may need to be lowered so rain does not fill it up and spill it out. Most new pools would not require this as a overflow drain is built in. Only those in areas <5-ft below sea-level on the coast or those in areas that have flooded in the past from heavy rains are at moderate risk. Real dangerous impacts from a storm like this are tornados and excessive rain with bayous pre-loaded with storm surge. If you are near a bayou, creek or river within 500 year storm plain you have some risk.


I don't have an overflow and my pool has ran over many times and doesn't hurt a thing. It will just overflow to the rest of the yard with no harm done. I pump out after it fill up. By pumping some out, you could also cause the pool to float up like a boat if you pump out too much and water table gets too high in ground. I would recommend, just let it go and let it fill up.


----------



## Jakjr65 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks ! I do have an overflow drain built in. I think I will just keep an eye on it and keep a hose handy in case I have to pump some out.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jakjr65 said:


> Thanks ! I do have an overflow drain built in. I think I will just keep an eye on it and keep a hose handy in case I have to pump some out.


Why on earth would you worry about your pool running over? I have to admit when I first bought a house with a pool I worried and then I sat there and thought about it for a while...if your pool was not there the rain would fall onto the ground, if your pool runs over it's also going on the ground.

No reason to worry...let it overfill and run over it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mudwhistle said:


> Can't help you on the pool but yes, be concerned/prepared even in Pearland.
> 
> I could be wrong but i've heard it said on the news before that it takes like 100 miles or more before they start weakening some.
> I'm about 30 miles inland your what about 50-60 maybe? We'll both probably get about the same effects.


 dont know about the pool but keep that avatar full mudwhistle !!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

well i am boarded up, have supplies, water, ice, candles, flashlights, and tequila! never flooded under house since i lived here (april 03). took the boat out of the water at eagle point. ready as can be.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> well i am boarded up, have supplies, water, ice, candles, flashlights, and tequila! never flooded under house since i lived here (april 03). took the boat out of the water at eagle point. ready as can be.


Believe me David, it flooded during Francis. When everyone went to sleep they were forecasting 3-4 foot tides, and at dawn everyone in back on the canals had at least 3 feet of water in their downstairs/garage. It took two days for the water to go down and drag all the flooded cars out. It was a mess.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

If anyone is having a hurricane party, drink one for me!! I am stuck at here at work, running full blast like nothing is going on.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

our street hasn't flooded! only during alicia. i have seen every street flood but ours.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Why on earth would you worry about your pool running over? I have to admit when I first bought a house with a pool I worried and then I sat there and thought about it for a while...if your pool was not there the rain would fall onto the ground, if your pool runs over it's also going on the ground.
> 
> No reason to worry...let it overfill and run over it.


lol, yea let it fill. Use that water for the toilet:smile:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am boarded up and have 5 days worth of supplies and gas. Went ahead and ran a heavy duty cord from the RV generator to the inside garage with a splitter on it for the lights, fridge, tv and window unit. I hope it's all just a good exercise, but either way, I am gonna sleep better tonight not having to worry about keeping my family safe. The boat is tied down at Seabrook Shipyard with 8 ropes. There isn't much more I can do except wait on it and hope it dies off before it hits. I hope everyone makes safe passage through all this and things are back to normal quickly.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

whats the latest news on the storm ?


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

the winds speeds are still at 45, but the width of the tropical storm winds has expanded to 70 mile raduis and the storm has slowed. It is finishing a reorganization and I think it'll intensify overnight. 

Maybe a cat 1 by late morning ?? 

Possibly developing a defined eye wall just before landfall??

The mayor of Galveston urging for west enders to seek higher ground is a very smart plan. This one has a good chance of stinging somewhere. I visited Sabine Pass on the day that hurricane Humberto hit last year (tore up the bull reds that afternoon in the surf). That little storm did some impressive damage and the worst was felt in the marshes. This storm is slower and already bigger...

btw.. gas stations in the webster area are going dry tonight... I am a little suprised by that but I got my tank full. 

Ya'll be safe!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

didnt Humberto go from a squall to cat 1 in about 45 minutes?


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sabine Pass saw gust of 67 mph. We had 52 at my house, nothing more than a rain event and a inconvienance. I guess Sabine Pass likes those south of the border names!!


----------



## Jakjr65 (Jun 16, 2007)

I should have been a little more clear. my fault. I was afradi of it running over because it is literally right at my back door. in which case should it over flow, it would have come in to the house.


----------

